# Steampunk and Halloween?



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone know of any good sites with decent images of steampunk costumes for men and women? A friend's girlfriend wants to go to a Steampunk Halloween party this year but has no idea what's what. She knows that I frequent this site and everyone here has great ideas. I too, must confess that a blend of steampunk and halloween would be an interesting spin on the usual pumpkins and spooks. 

I can see it now, mechanical jack o'lanterns, cyborg corpses, and Victorian ghosts...


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Check out the Empire. I'm on there as well. Lots of great pics. Also, my wife did a steampunk inspired costume last year. She's in my albums here. Sticking her tongue out at the camera. Take a gander. 

http://www.thesteampunkempire.com/


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

As somebody who has made something steampunk
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/102736-frankenstein-steampunk-machine.html
I have observed that steampunk generally involves fairly expensive materials, it's hard to do because one of the requirements is quality construction, and nobody seems to sell much steampunk stuff that is pre-made. (unless you want a necklace or something) Argh!


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Sites like http://www.clockworkcouture.com/ and http://www.gentlemansemporium.com sell clothing, shoes and accessories that you can incorporate into costuming for Halloween.

Easy to get gears and such out of old disused clocks, watches. I had an idea to make a clockwork heart out of a metal heart cookie cutter and an old clock i had... maybe I'll still do that one day.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Check out Rikki's profile page and look at her costume pictures...she did a bang-up job with Steampunk costumes for herself and her husband last year.


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks for the great links/info.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

I was in a Barnes and Nobles today, and in the crafts section, I saw a great steampunk book that had some neat female costumes. I barely glanced at it, but I remember thinking it was a fun book. So go to your nearest bookseller, browse the crafts section. I think it was 1001 steampunk creations, but you can't search inside on Amazon, so I'm not sure. But one of the pics on the front looks familiar, so I think that's it.


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

diajoh said:


> I was in a Barnes and Nobles today, and in the crafts section, I saw a great steampunk book that had some neat female costumes. I barely glanced at it, but I remember thinking it was a fun book. So go to your nearest bookseller, browse the crafts section. I think it was 1001 steampunk creations, but you can't search inside on Amazon, so I'm not sure. But one of the pics on the front looks familiar, so I think that's it.


You sure about the title? I just checked and didn't see it.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Do a search for steampunk over on Etsy. There are TONS of great things for sale that she could use for costuming. It's a bit of $$ compared to a typical costume, but it will be quality for the most part.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a Steampunk Halloween costume,2 different pieces,cincher top and buckled skirt size small that I was selling on ebay,had watchers but it ended.let me know and I can send pictures and price.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I've seen some people convert nerf guns into steampunk style guns. These are all the maverick.










i <3 youtube.
and one really nice picture. 
http://www.jeremyclough.com/2008/12/29/steampunk-nerf-maverick/


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's a basic drawing that I did today. The drawing didn't turn out too well cause of a lousy pen that leaked but you can get the basic idea. Note the gearing for the audio adjust on the Bluetooth earpiece.


Also I can't figure out how to crop the image for this forum.


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com (Feb 19, 2006)

Very cool!

Check out deviantart.com and search for steampunk and choose "photography" from the left column.

That should give you plenty of reference.


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

I've seen the deviantart stuff. It's amazing and strangely beautiful. I've gotten a few ideas.
Also, I've posted some new drawings in my album on my page.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/bunnymummy-albums-my-costume-drawings.html


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

New stuff has been posted to my album. The older stuff has now been changed to color!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Is there anything finer! Love steampunk.*


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

TK421 said:


> *Is there anything finer! Love steampunk.*


I saw that online! I have that image on my desktop. I also like this one:

http://globalgeeknews.com/2010/12/30/steampunk-r2-d2-is-pure-awesome-pic/


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

http://steamfashion.livejournal.com/
http://steam-elegance.livejournal.com/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Wild-Wild-West-Con/112184125471354?sk=photos
http://leagueofsteam.com/


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

i took a look at your drawings and the man's costume shirt could be found as a chef's coat. It's got the double-breasted placard look and a fairly high collar and can be found at almost any uniform store. Goggles for both men and women are easy if you want just basic: find cutting goggles at a welding supply place. they are just the cheap $8 cup style joined by an adjustable length of chain and the lenses are removable/changeable. this is important because it lets you spray paint the goggle frames easily in brass or copper tone. The lens size is a standard 50mm circle so you can cut colors plastic sheet to change the colors if you want. i can snap a pic of my set [not converted since i use them for work] for you. there is no replace ment for a good 19th c coat so you'll either have to find a nice duster or look for a pattern to make one if you can sew. a lot of the civil War re=enactment sites can point you toward some very cool coats. find a cheap pocket watch at walmart. you have to have a timepiece and for under $20 [last time i bought one] you get a watch on a chain. I hope that helps.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

OH--the steampunk stormtrooper helmet borders on blashphemy. Just sayin'.


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

Without some blasphemy, life would be no fun!! Hey that should be someone's tag line!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I know the pics in your album are a little more based on material, but I thought these were kind of good inspiration.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Some costumes and accessories: http://www.buycostumes.com/browse/_/N-/Ntt-steampunk/results1.aspx

As for the _Star Wars_ pics, George Lucas would not be happy with those reimaginings, I'm sure


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

Ohhhhh, I'm in love!! Have you shown those to TK421 yet? Sheesh, now I'm starting to drool....


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I think that I will be going this route for my Halloween costume this year!!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have seen the steampunk star wars figure -- I love them all. They are so cool.


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

I SSOOOOO want a steampunked Tie fighter and/or Luke's Landspeeder! Hard to get parts to make a model when you're unemployed and the neighborhood you live isn't conducive to finding good parts!! 

Ok, does everyone here know about those street racers the teens and young adults are into? The ones commonly known as rice rockets? Can you imagine what a steampunk street racer would look like? The way I picture it would be is a cross between a steam locomotive and one of those Indy 500 racers from back in the early 1900s.


----------

